# chainsaw injury



## legendrider (Sep 28, 2005)

A recent injurt occured with a small NJ company in which a groundman was flush cutting a stump with a saw. apprantly there is some confuzion as to how this happened. the worker said he simply slipped my intution tells me he did not have both hands on the saw or did apply the chain brake when not in use. i have observed this employee leave chansaws on the ground running and had to mention him not to do this only to be met with an angry remark.

This is comming from a small crew that does not wear hardhats eyewear or ear plugs when operating tools indicitive to the trade i have asked the boss why this goes on and he simply states he cant enforce the rule. 

Finally, the worker ended up slicing the tendon in his right hand and may never work in the industry again.


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 28, 2005)

I guess it's good for all of us to remember that these are dangerous tools worth being careful with. Hope the guy gets well, maybe he will learn a lesson the hard way as some of us have to.


----------



## darkstar (Sep 29, 2005)

i have major problems enforcing the rules as well ...


----------



## clearance (Sep 29, 2005)

I one hand my 020 constantly but c'mon guys, nobody tells me not to. Everybody that I work with wears steel toe boots, hardhat with muffs and screen, falling pants on the ground. How you work is one thing, safety equipment is another. If people you are responsible for do not use safety equioment you are failing your moral and legal obligations. On the ball or down the road.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm surprised to find myself agreeing with clearance. The boss is responsible, and if the consequences for lack of safety are not stiff, many employees will not follow them. I would declare bankruptcy before I would let an employee dictate how the job is done. Employees need a boss, not a friend.


----------

